# Salary



## perugino (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi

May I ask what is a descent income to live in Torino. Like a couple, no kids, renting an apartment. Nothing fancy, but enough to have a good quality of life.

Also if I'm loking for a job in IT, what period of the year most companies are hiring?

Thanks


----------

